

Ask HN: How old is too old to pivot? - DanInTokyo

I&#x27;ve always felt like a programmer trapped in a businessman&#x27;s body. How old do you find&#x2F;feel is too old to jump into coding (which I&#x27;ve dabbled in since roughly 2000), maybe take a code bootcamp (that particular Ask HN inspired this) and try to transition to full-on developer?
======
SoftwareMaven
There isn't a "too old". Having experience outside of the coding world
provides value as you turn ideas into software. I do think ageism is real in
the software world, but it is easily countered by building cool stuff. Open
source and personal projects provide great resumes.

------
hashtag
Age shouldn't matter. Give it a try on the side to see if its something you
care about.

~~~
DanInTokyo
Thanks. Been doing a bit of that... just need to dedicate more time to it.

